# Can This Be Cleaned Easily?



## NewbieBottler (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi.... One side of a Plantation Bitters bottle has a whitish look with
 some swirl type lines.  Is this something that can be cleaned up
 easily?  Does it detract from the value of the bottle?  Thanks for
 your help! []


----------



## dirtflicker (Jan 26, 2006)

That is etching caused from high acidity in the soil.....only way to remove it is to have it professionally tumbled........

 DF


----------



## NewbieBottler (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks dirtflicker.  Does this seriously detract from value?  How
 much does it usually cost to have a bottle tumbled?  

 One other question, I've seen references to burst bubbles....does
 that mean you can feel a rough spot on the outside of the glass
 where a bubble formed?  

 Thanks again!


----------



## Bottleman (Jan 29, 2006)

I donâ€™t consider white staining to detract value on a bottle, but believe tumbling will increase the value. It will cost about $30 total with shipping. You can go to Bottletumbling.com and he can do it for you. I would personally recommend it to you for your bitters bottle because it will increase the value and the color of the bottle will be easier to see. Also it will look amazing when you get it back! You are right about burst bubbles. They are ones that have popped on the outside and you can feel them. 

 ~~Tom


----------

